# 10.0-BETA3 and Xfce installation



## Durden (Nov 21, 2013)

Due to some problems with my corporate proxy I cannot use ports to install software. The new pkg command works though. However, when I try to install Xfce4 with `pkg install xfce4` I get a 'package not found' error. Am I missing something? Other packages install fine but Xfce4, GNOME2 and KDE4 all throw the same error.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 21, 2013)

These are all metaports, ports which consist only of other ports.  No idea why `pkg` does not seem to be providing packages for metaports, but just installing all the run dependencies should achieve the same result.  For xfce4, that is:


```
% make run-depends-list
/usr/ports/archivers/squeeze
/usr/ports/deskutils/xfce4-notifyd
/usr/ports/editors/mousepad
/usr/ports/misc/xfce4-appfinder
/usr/ports/print/xfce4-print
/usr/ports/sysutils/xfce4-settings
/usr/ports/x11-themes/gtk-xfce-engine
/usr/ports/x11-themes/icons-tango-extras
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-desktop
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-panel
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session
/usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-wm
/usr/ports/x11/xfce4-terminal
```


----------



## Durden (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks @wblock@! That seems to have worked!


----------



## markbsd (Nov 22, 2013)

`pkg install xfce`

Drop the _'4'_. Not sure about GNOME and KDE. GNOME didn't exist for me the other day.


----------

